# Outside fan cycles even system is off



## usvr90 (8 mo ago)

Hi - I am new to hvac,my thermostat is set to off ,fan is auto but outside unit's fan(small unit in attached pic) is turning on/ off every 30 to 40 mins.It is gas furnace.
Please advise if this is normal or any sensor /relay issue or I need to call for service .


----------

